# Fox DHX 5.0 in Wildsau Hardride



## Piefke (23. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe seit heute meine Wildsau mit Fox DHX 5.0 (200 mm lang, 57 mm Hub, 500er Feder) und folgende Fragen/Probleme:

1. Welche Federhärte fahrt ihr bei welchem Gewicht? - meine 500er ist leider zu weich (12cm SAG), ich weiß nur nicht ob ich ne 600er oder 700er nehmen soll  
2. Wie lässt sich der Dämpfer einbauen? - Ich habe nur eine passende Position gefungen: Zugstufenverstellung unten und Ausgleichsbehälter nach hinten.
- bei Ausgleichsbehälter vorn hämmert die Ventilkappe beim Einfedern eine Delle ins Unterrohr
- wenn ich den Dämpfer mit Zugstufenverstellung an der Wippe einbaue (so war er auch drin, als der Rahmen von Alutech kam) klemmt die Feder zwischen der Wippe, da die Feder einen Außendurchmesser von 52 mm hat, aber die Dämpferbuchsen nur 50 mm breit sind.

HAt jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder andere Lösungen gefunden?


----------



## NitroCobra (23. Dezember 2004)

Hi!

Bei mir ist es so ziemlich das gleiche...
Die feder klemmt auch bei der schwinge! (aber nur bei den oberen 2 löchern)
im moment hab ich den Dämpfer im obersten loch (kleinste übersetzung damit die feder "härter" wird) und meine feder is au zu schwach (wiege ca. 69kg) und werde wohl ne 600er feder bestellen. aber da shock therapy gerade weinachtspause macht (!!!!) muss man wohl noch bis nach sylvester warten.

du kannst ja auf mich warten und mich als versuchskarnickel verwenden, wegen der federhärte  


so wie auf dem bild funzt das mit dem dämpfer auf jedenfall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (23. Dezember 2004)

@ NitroCobra: Wenn du dir mit deinen 69 kg ne 600er Feder holst, dann brauche ich sicher ne 700er (ca. 90 kg). 
Ich bekomme die Feder auch getauscht, wird sicher erst im neuen Jahr. Derweil muss ich halt mit reichlich SAG leben, der DHX 5.0 schlägt ja trotzdem kaum durch (Dank einstellbarer Progression) und Wippen hab ich auch nicht bemekrt, auch bei nur 3 Klicks zugedrehtem PPD.


----------



## Maui (24. Dezember 2004)

ich hab zwar ein Fox Rc in 200 aber vielleicht hilfts dir.
Feder härte 750 bei 92 KG is opti.
also 700 würd ich sagen muss schon sein.
aloha
MAUI


----------



## Piefke (24. Dezember 2004)

Danke an alle!

Ich bin heute mal ne kleine (Glühwein-)runde gefahren. Das Bike ist einfach nur geil, trotz zu weicher Feder keine Durchschläge und kein Wippen, da hat Fox echt ein Meisterstück vollbracht.
Zur Zeit ist meine Wildsau eher ne Drecksau    
Also es wird ne 700er Feder, dacht eich mir schon.


----------



## Racing Erich (25. Dezember 2004)

.....hab zwar keine Wildsau, jedoch nen DHX 5 Dämpfer. Über den Link könnt Ihr Eure "korrekte" Federhärte errechnen lassen.

Merry Xmas

http://www.toxoholics.de/1024/101_bluzz/calculator.html


----------



## TheTomminator (31. Dezember 2004)

Wie wäre es mit Ausgleichsbehälter vorne oben? Oder schlägt der dann ans Oberrohr? Wenn ja, bei welcher Rahmenhöhe? Wollt mir auch ne Sau in L mit dhx5 190mm bestellen, wenn der allerdings bei kleinster Übersetzung nicht passen würde, dann lieber nen Swinger oder sowas.


----------



## Piefke (31. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab ne Wildsau in Größe M mit nem 200er Fox DHX 5.0.
Wenn der Ausgleichsbehälter vorne oben ist, schlägt das Ventil beim vollen Einfedern ans Unterrohr.
Ausglechsbehälter oben hinten funzt ganz gut, man kommt an alle Einstellknöpfe heran ohne den Dämpfer ausbauen zu müssen.
Nur die große Übersetzung (1 : 3,66) dürfte dann nicht mehr passen, aber ich komme in der kleinsten Übersetzung auf ca. 200 mm hinten, das reicht!


----------



## TheTomminator (31. Dezember 2004)

Vieleicht ist es am besten ne andere Feder zu nehmen. Vieleicht gibt es ja auch welche mit weniger Durchmesser. Ich vermute mal die Alutech/Eibach-Feder ist so eine. Oder irgendwas anderes. Kenne mich mit Federn und Dämpfern nicht so gut aus, aber wenn du eh eine andere brauchst, mach dich doch mal schlau ob es dünnere Federn gibt. Hättest dann ja beide Probleme gelöst...


----------



## Zonker0815 (1. Januar 2005)

Ich habe aber einen Manitou Swinger 6-Way 190mm drin, aber vielleicht hilft es ja trotzdem weiter.
 Ich habe eine 900er Feder von Alutech/Eibach bei mir drin (102kg). Die passt auch nicht durch die Wippe durch. Bei mir kann ich allerdings nur das oberste Loch in der Wippe nicht benutzen wenn ich den Dämpfer mit Piggyback vorne/unten einbauen. Wenn ich den Dämpfer mit Piggyback hinten/oben einbaue kann ich auch die oberste Wippenbefestigung nutzen, allerdings kommt man dann an die Einstellungen ziemlich bescheiden ran.


 Hier nochmal was zur Berechnung von Federhärten:
http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm


----------

